
Dr. Dobb's | Lean Programming - auferstehung
http://www.ddj.com/architect/184414734
======
sanj
Check it out!

[http://web.archive.org/web/19970602013356/http://www.scrawls...](http://web.archive.org/web/19970602013356/http://www.scrawlsoft.com/)

Wayback from 1997! I was lean before lean was in.

I'll rat myself out: I taught a class with the guy who ran the Lean Aircraft
Initiative.

